# Airport coffee!!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

At fuimicino airport and pondering! Should I shouldn't I


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just like I'm pondering about one of the Torr tampers you have posted... I bet you did; I bet I will.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes do it, but cup the coffee first and spit it on the counter


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

You know better than that CC


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have other options will keep you posted


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a look at there tamper first to make sure its the right size, if its not walk away







:exit:







:exit:







:exit:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I did it was only 58.3!!! The search goes on


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

There's proper coffee somewhere there , you have just got to find it before your plane goes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Take one for the team


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am on this folks I will find a better alternative


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ask them how many beans do you get


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Illy? There's bound to be an illy too?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dont do it!

Had a Lavazza at Schiphol airport a few years ago as I needed a boost, nasty is being kind to what I was served.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Option 2...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Option 2...
> View attachment 7700


A donut and a slush puppy?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Option 3


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd just get a sprite or orangina. Would rather have no coffee than bad coffee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Option 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Go for the one with the baristas in ties. They look smart .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And finally the one I settled on limbo and a royal









And a cappuccino, cornetto con crema e una piccolo bicchiera di aqua frizzante


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Better art than boots as well


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Worth holding out then ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Better art than boots as well


I see the psych wars have started...........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Me boots, surely not


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Lucky you, I landed in Boston last night and had to drink out of the urinals, it was in a Dunkin donuts cup but they must have got it from the bathroom.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Me boots, surely not


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Better art than boots as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Better art than boots as well


----------

